
System Adminsitrators: Disregard “Reputation” When Fighting SPAM - featherverse
https://tailpuff.net/system-administrators-disregard-reputation-when-fighting-spam/
======
oblib
Yeah, I've been dealing with this after setting up an email server on
DigitalOcean. AOL blocked my IP for no reason and contacting them has done no
good so far.

I'm sticking with it though. It's still way better than using a 3rd party
option.

